

The least interesting number  - hhm
http://blog.plover.com/math/uninteresting-numbers.html

======
xirium
From the article: "nearly all real numbers are transcendental."

I'll put forward the facetious argument that only half of the real numbers are
transcendental. Between every pair of non-equal rationals exists a
transcendental. Between every pair of non-equal transcendentals exists a
rational. Therefore, only half of the real numbers are transcendental.

~~~
mhartl
s/facetious/fallacious :-)

Of course, what the author meant is that the set of non-transcendental numbers
has measure zero. This implies, among other things, that a number chosen
randomly from, say, [0,1] is transcendental with probability 1.

